# Diagnosing A Limp



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sometimes this can be very difficult.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&product=/ag/free/expertadvice&vendorReference=0702DE53&paneContentId=70107&paneParentId=70104


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Cows are kind of like babies. They can not tell you where it hurts.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Mama of calf in other thread (heifer @ the time) a year or so had a BAD limp. Only used leg when she HAD to. I was about ready to call the butcher. Decided to give her a chance. Maybe she understood what I told her. Kept seeming to get better until limp went away completely. Seems nature sorts itself out quite a bit.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

We had 2 start limping this winter. One momma cow and a young steer. Ran 'em both through the chute and could find no fever or infection but upon examination of hooves found that their hooves had formed an overlap between the toes. It appears that with the extra wet winter this thin piece of hoof grew more than normal since nothing could wear it down and sort of made an overlap which apparently got irritated from constant scaping between the cloves of the hoof. Trimmed them off and gave 'em a does of antibiotic for good measure. Slathered the hoof with some salt (old cowboy remedy) and next day all was good. I chalk it up to the extra wet ground and nothing to cause natural wear on the hooves.


----------

